# cd mit daten und audio tracks einlesen

## pieter_parker

hab hier eine cd auf der daten in form von dateinamen sind und musik audio tracks

wenn ich versuche diese cd mit k3b einzulesen und eine .iso datei davon zuerstellen kommt eine fehlermeldung im k3b

```

quellmedium wird geprueft

k3b kann nur cd-extra cds mit gemischten modi kopieren

```

wie kann ich die cd einlesen?!

----------

## Finswimmer

Mach es doch einzeln?

AudioCD auslesen. Daten kopieren...

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, aber ich will eine datei am ende haben wo alles drin ist, die man spaeter auch einfach wieder auf cd brennen kann

gibt es keine moeglichkeit die cd mit daten und audi tracks in eine .iso datei zuspeichern? oder auch .bin und .cue waeren oke? oder gibt es ein anderes programm das sowas kann?

----------

## pieter_parker

welches programm kann eine cd mit daten und audio tracks zu einem .iso oder .bin mit .cue file einlesen????????

----------

## Finswimmer

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> welches programm kann eine cd mit daten und audio tracks zu einem .iso oder .bin mit .cue file einlesen????????

 

Mal ganz locker, bitte.

BUMPs sollten erst nach einem Tag gemacht werden, und auch dann nur, wenn keine Antworten vorhanden sind.

Wart einfach noch ein bisschen, es kommen mit Sicherheit noch ein paar Ideen, gerade jetzt in den Abendstunden.

Tobi

----------

## dmaus

 *Quote:*   

> welches programm kann eine cd mit daten und audio tracks zu einem .iso oder .bin mit .cue file einlesen

 

Erm... Einlesen:

```
cat /dev/cdrom > /pfad/zu/cd.raw
```

Und für das wieder brennen mal die Manpage von cdrecord durchstöbern

```
man cdrecord
```

Du musst cdrecord ja nur dazu bringen, dass es die Daten von cd.raw 1:1 wieder auf die Silberscheibe schiebt (und das geht).

----------

## Anarcho

Anstatt "cat" würde ich eher dd empfehlen da es sich um ein Blockdevice handelt:

```
dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/image.iso bs=1024
```

----------

## pieter_parker

mit dd lassen sich keine audio tracks speichern?

----------

## dmaus

 *Quote:*   

> mit dd lassen sich keine audio tracks speichern?

 

Sowohl mit dem dd als auch mit dem cat fertigst du eine 1:1 Kopie des CD-Inhaltes an. Der Katze und dd "ist es egal", *was* der Inhalt ist.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe eine cd in mein laufwerk eingelegt auf der nur audio titel sind

```

dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/image.iso bs=1024

dd: Lesen von »/dev/sr0«: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

0+0 Datensätze ein

0+0 Datensätze aus

0 Bytes (0 B) kopiert, 0,006892 s, 0,0 kB/s

```

und er liest nicht ein? gibt es kein programm was dafuer gedacht ist cds richtig einzulesen?! im windows gibt es doch hunderte.. fuer linux muss es sowas doch auch geben?

----------

## Ampheus

Es scheint, als hättest du das falsche device verwendet. Versuch es mal mit if=/dev/hd*, wobei * für dein Laufwerk steht.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe eine cd/dvd laufwerk in einem usb2 gehaeuse

gibt es kein richtiges programm was dafuer und nur dafuer gedacht ist cds mit audio titeln und oder cd mit daten und audio titeln einzulesen?!!?!?

----------

## dakjo

dd oder cat.

----------

## psyqil

```
* media-sound/cdparanoia

     Available versions:  3.9.8-r1 3.9.8-r2 3.9.8-r3 (~)3.9.8-r4 (~)3.9.8-r5

     Homepage:            http://www.xiph.org/paranoia/

     Description:         an advanced CDDA reader with error correction
```

----------

## pieter_parker

```

cat /dev/sr0 > cd.raw

cat: /dev/sr0: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler

```

es funktioniert aber weder mit dd noch mit cat

----------

## pieter_parker

psyqil

ich will ja nicht nur eine cd mit audio titeln einlesen

ich will eine cd mit daten und audio titeln einlesen und in einer image datei (.. .iso oder .bin mit .cue) speichern

welches programm kann das?!?!

----------

## dmaus

 *Quote:*   

> welches programm kann das?!?!

 

dd oder cat

Wenn /dev/sr0 das externe CD-Laufwerk ist, dann scheinst du ein über die gewünschte Aufgabe hinausgehendes Problem zu haben:

 *Quote:*   

> cat /dev/sr0 > cd.raw
> 
> cat: /dev/sr0: Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler 

 

Der Eingabe-/Ausgabefehler teilt dir mit, dass cat Probleme hat, vom Gerät zu lesen. Ansonsten ist die Frage mit dem Hinweis auf dd und cat der Sache nach beantwortet. Ein Lesen z.B. der ersten 1024Byte einer beliebigen CD:

```

dmaus@boden ~ $ dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/test.iso bs=1024 count=1

1+0 records in

1+0 records out

1024 bytes (1,0 kB) copied, 2,41045 s, 0,4 kB/s

dmaus@boden ~ $

```

----------

## pieter_parker

oke

welche programme gibt es noch ausser cat und dd mit denen sich eine cd mit daten und musik titeln einlesen laesst?!!!!!!!!!????????????

----------

## firefly

cdrecord oder cdrdao  :Wink:  eins von beiden wird auf jedenfall von jedem CD/DVD-Brenn-(Programm/Frontend) (wie k3b und co) verwendet.

----------

## platinumviper

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> oke
> 
> welche programme gibt es noch ausser cat und dd mit denen sich eine cd mit daten und musik titeln einlesen laesst?!!!!!!!!!????????????

 

Wie viele brauchst Du denn? Ich hätte noch xcdroast und nero anzubieten.

platinumviper

----------

## musv

 *platinumviper wrote:*   

> Ich hätte noch xcdroast und nero anzubieten.

 

xcdroast ist auch nur ein Frontend für [cdrecord|cdrdao] (fragt mich jetzt nicht, welches). Seit den Problemen damals, als man nur noch als root brennen konnte und anderen Problemen, als udev die sgX- und srX-Devices meiner SCSI-CD-Laufwerke verschwinden ließ, hab ich xcdroast nicht mehr benutzt. Kann mich eigentlich nicht mal mehr genau daran erinnern, wann ich die letzte CD gebrannt hab. 

Weitere Frontends für cdrecord und cdrdao sind: Graveman, Simple-Cdr, Gnome-baker.

Siehe dazu auch /usr/portage/app-cdr.

Für Nero brauchst du 'ne Serial, da es keine freie Software ist. Aber aus meinen Windows-Zeiten (Nero-3.xx / Nero-4.xx) kann ich mich noch dunkel daran erinnern, daß ich es mit Nero hinbekommen hab, eine CD-Extra zu kopieren. 

Ansonsten dd und cat. Weiß aber nicht, ob das ohne Jitter-Korrektur bei den Audiotracks eine ausreichende Qualität bringt.

----------

